# Buck...tell me what you think about him



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok, I'm going out to look at this guy Saturday. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's nice! Not a lot of meat on him, but I like him!  Is he 2-3 months? 

That's quite the clip job!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I like him, he just needs to grow.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What are his genetics?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's nice... fairly wide, good length, level hipped and big boned... also has a very front end and shoulders. I'd like to see a higher tail set as well as more muscling and a deeper forerib but thats gettng nit picky. I like him and if I was looking for a buck would consider him.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I've seen that picture some were!!

Legs and rear look good


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

He looks to have a good topline and a nice front end, JMO.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He is out of Rey's the roof and cat attack. He is just 3 months.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Chatty Cathy....sorry!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good.... I agree with Crossroads that is quite the fit job they gave him. Be sure you actually put your hands on him and feel since looks can he a little deceiving when they are fitted that way.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes. They have a few. Sire and dam both have an impressive show record. I'm exited to go see!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree, get a good feel if that leg and make sure its all muscle. Even trimming it shorter can make the muscle deceiving by the way it's shaped and groomed


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! Can't wait to hear what you thought of him in person!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with all.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I was going to say that you should get him but when I didn't recognize the sires name I looked it up and one thing led to another and I found the site that has him listed. To be completely honest I would keep looking. Mostly because it says his teat structure is 2X2 with a fish teat. Some people don't care about bucks teat structure but for me it's a deal breaker. If it was a commercial buck I wouldn't care but not for my registered herd.

Add: What about the other red buck they have for sale?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

The other red buck is a little higher than I want to go. Honestly, I was talking to him about AI ing a couple of my does and decided to just buy a show quality buck instead. I noticed the teat structure last night after I talked to him and got on and looked. He is going to look at the new does that I'm picking up and let me know what direction I need to go in to improve my overall herd. This was the first one we talked about but he has a couple more that aren't listed yet. My does have the size. We are just going to try and style the kids up a little with the right buck.


----------

